# Wanted: Tru Fire Thumb release



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I am looking for a Tru Fire Thumb release at a reasonable price please. Is there anybdy out there that can (want to) help? :smile:

Thanks

Andre


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody?

ttt


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tru Ball Thumb release*

I have a Tru Ball Absolute thumb release I'll sell, almost new.
I'll be in SA August 1 to the 12th at Matwetwe Safaris. Hendrik Botha PH.
I'll sell it for $100 US
Jeff Hunt
[email protected]


----------



## B!NGO (May 2, 2008)

Hi

I have a tru ball trail boss release I will let go for R500


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Tru ball*

I have a tru ball t handle thumb release 3 finger. Brand new. I will sell it for $65. I can email pics. let me know if youre interested


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Release*

I have send you a PM let me know if you have recieved it.

Cheers

"VAN"


----------

